# Gamesday Model



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here he is Marco Columbo part Deux


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That a new Marko Columbo mini they are putting out this year for GD?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, he's reached Lustria and is now plundering their goodies.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

good find.words of truth. but the figure i think looks a bit dull. hopefully it will a 40k one next year.


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

There are some better photos of it on the bottom of this blog.

Link


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

This makes me so happy. Estalia is the coolest part of the human occupied areas of the warhammer world and the fact they are giving this guy some more love is awesome.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

What a steaming piece of shit, who actually sat their sculpting this and at the end thought "yeah, looking good"


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd love to do a nautical themed empire army but I don't get how I could justify them having a battle. I have the old marco columbo model and forgeworld has all those marienburg based models including the landship. 

If only the old lost legion dogs of war models were plastic and easily available, could so see a Conquistador army.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks crap. 

Personally, best games day model done was the Black Templar Emperor's Champion. 2001-2 I think.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it looks pretty damn cool. Nice details, good amount of character, with enough open area for personal touches.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks quite boring to me. Well, at least it saves me from having to shell out money on eBay.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Orochi said:


> Looks crap.
> 
> Personally, best games day model done was the Black Templar Emperor's Champion. 2001-2 I think.


That was the anniversary model, I still have one, I remember a limited number were silver plated.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats dumb. To the Warp with Fantasy. Cept Skaven. Love me some Skaven.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Totally off-topic, but the clothing conventions of the empire have made me realize something. I love how people think some gay guys nowadays are flamboyant. Imagine what they must have dressed like in the 16th and 17th century... like, christopher columbus meets vegas showgirl and chinese opera.

Nevermind, people probably just mistook them for french nobility...


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just another reason to 'not' bother with Games Day!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> What a steaming piece of shit, who actually sat their sculpting this and at the end thought "yeah, looking good"


Must be desperate for posts to have brought you back.

I think you could probably say that about the majority of models produced by Games Workshop these days.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Must be desperate for posts to have brought you back.
> 
> I think you could probably say that about the majority of models produced by Games Workshop these days.


Actually believe it or not, I do, since GW sculptors have graduated from the sculpting school of yu-gi-oh and the university of world of warcraft.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> Totally off-topic, but the clothing conventions of the empire have made me realize something. I love how people think some gay guys nowadays are flamboyant. Imagine what they must have dressed like in the 16th and 17th century... like, christopher columbus meets vegas showgirl and chinese opera.
> 
> Nevermind, people probably just mistook them for french nobility...


Well if they did give signs they were gay they would probably be tar and feathers/killed/say they were possessed/bad stuff.Serious historical crap aside, agreed maybe more feathers.

Lol.



Stella Cadente said:


> Actually believe it or not, I do, since GW sculptors have graduated from the sculpting school of yu-gi-oh and the university of world of warcraft.


If you don't like GW models then don't paint/play em.
I play tau soooo come at me.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

No I don't like CURRENT GW models, big difference, and why would I come at you because you play Tau?, your ethereal models are crap and your riptide is crap and your flyer is below average *shrugs*


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*Steps around the previous model brawl still in progress*

I actually don't mind the model, and it's certainly better than the original. I can see it as a model to be used to show off one's painting skills.

Would I buy one? No, as it can't be readily absorbed into my Thousand Sons. But I can see it being popular in the Fantasy crowd...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Better than the original?......the original was gorgeous, how is this better?
http://www.solegends.com/citle/citle2000/promotions/pr17marcop/index.htm


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Even when travelling the world and plundering Lustria, Marco Coloumbo never skips leg day.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Better than the original?......the original was gorgeous, how is this better?
> http://www.solegends.com/citle/citle2000/promotions/pr17marcop/index.htm


The old model was so stiff in pose that I've seen it used as a statue in ALOT of scenery projects...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Well he is walking...what were people hoping for?, Shitty falling over poses like FW do?, hell better that than just standing holding a prop from Indiana Jones


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like the new version, plus he has some serious extra detail parts like the lizards and the chest and such, he is quite possibly the campest model i have ever seen GW produce, i think its clear that stella hates the model because he hates not being the campest thing featured on Heresy Online :grin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Haha, very funny, still waiting for my P+P refund from you by the way.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Haha, very funny, still waiting for my P+P refund from you by the way.


whats your order number?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Stella Cadente said:


> Better than the original?......the original was gorgeous, how is this better?
> http://www.solegends.com/citle/citle2000/promotions/pr17marcop/index.htm


The original is also plain and without any real detail. The fact that you like "more realistic" (and stiff) poses and less "fantasy" sculpts should not be an excuse to launch crap around like you where a chimp. Actually this Marco Colombo is far more appealing, even though i don't like it. As a modelist, you could work on it with lots of funny and simple addons and conversions, as a painter you can have lot of fun in painting all the small details on the base and on his clothes.
Nonetheless i am not going to buy this. 

This said, I agree with you on the yu-gi-ho and warcraft madness that has befallen on GW...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Well if they did give signs they were gay they would probably be tar and feathers/killed/say they were possessed/bad stuff.Serious historical crap aside, agreed maybe more feathers.
> 
> Lol.


I'm sure gay men with public lives would have had beards, even back then. People wouldn't have caught on unless they were caught in the act and even then, there were MANY things a gentleman could do to shut his servants up.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Plus. The old one clearly skips leg day. The new one doesn't.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Plus. The old one clearly skips leg day. The new one doesn't.


Agreed. Does he even lift?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Agreed. Does he even lift?


No man, I don't think old Marco even lifts. :grin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> That was the anniversary model, I still have one, I remember a limited number were silver plated.


Oh yes, you're right, Stella. (Nice to see you back by the way)

I have 2-3 hiding somewhere... would've like a silver plated one!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> whats your order number?


It's in every one of the 10 or so emails I sent you and I would of told you over the phone the 5 or so times I called the number on your site which was never answered once -_-


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> It's in every one of the 10 or so emails I sent you and I would of told you over the phone the 5 or so times I called the number on your site which was never answered once -_-


so no order number then? i assume you have forgotten it,no problem just pm me your email address or your name and the first line of your address and i will find the order and refund your entire order in full for the inconvience.


----------

